# So my father visited last night.



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Dad: Hey I'm sorry to hear about your mouse.
Me: What?
Dad: You know the one that died that night. 
Me: Who died last night? What? WHAT?
Dad: *looking worried* Well I thought it was kind of weird that you would just leave him in the toilet...
Me: THE TOILET?! My mouse was in the toilet?! What did it look like?
Dad: Black and white. I thought you just couldn't flush him so I did it...
Me: Did you take a picture to ID him?? *now thinking how the hell did a) she escape b) why would Cider bring them all the way up and put it in a toilet*
Dad: No...it was black and white. Lighter than a wild mouse. Maybe you should do a head count. How many mice do you have?

*note here the only mouse that could possibly meet this male description is pregnant*

Me: *averts question* Wait...how close did you look?
Dad: Well I didn't know what it was until I tried to flush it and saw the tail. 
Me: Dad, could it possibly have been my tampon? I didn't flush because it was 3 am and I'd wake you up.
Dad: ...um...well...no I'm pretty sure it was a mouse.

Not a mouse.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

omg ... lol ... thanks that made me laugh :lol:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hahaha! Your poor dad XD Sorry for the mini heartattack you must have had!!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

lol


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

:lol: thats brilliant :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hilarious!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I did a head count...just in case. ;D


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh no!!! Laughing here...


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

OMG! You can't make this stuff up XD


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

:lol: :lol: too funny!!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 27, 2012)

:lol: I will never look at one of those the same way again! Pretty little white tailed broken brown mousies...haha!

I feel bad for you, though - you must have about had a heart attack when he said that. But I especially feel bad for you father...I bet he's still too embarrassed to even look at your mice!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hahaha!! Yeah tampons are now entirely different in my eyes. ;D For a married guy with two daughters and a sister it's amazing what he doesn't know.

Pregnant momma definitely has not been flushed!


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

eww! but lol, but eww! :? :lol:

Kind of reminds me of coming home to find the cats had raided the *bathroom* rubbish bin. The "rubbish" was strewn about the house. Very ewww.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

It's amazing how my cat is far more prone to fish unmentionables out of the trash while my Golden Retriever (1 year) would never.


----------

